# Broach Sets ?



## Sandia (Oct 22, 2014)

I have an ocassional need for a broach set but don't know too much about the different types available. Any you guys want to offer some advice on this subject. 

The Dumont brand shows up a lot on Ebay and the prices are all over the board, even for the same set? Also would an import set like from Shars be any good at all? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't have any experience with imported broaches, but if they are anything like the adjustable reamers I would shy away from them. A Broach is a tool that you want the best you can afford. All of mine are Dumont, even my key way Broaches. IMHO they are at the top of the heap.

 "Billy G"


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 22, 2014)

I agree with Bill on buying a quality broach set.  This isn't an area you want to cheap out on.  I don't have any experience with any of the imports but a co-worker of mine years ago told me to stay away from them as he hadn't seen any that were any good, I respected this man so I listened.  

Hopefully someone with an import set will chime in with personal experience.

I have the smaller Dumont Minute Man broach set.  I believe it is a 1/2" to 1-1/2" set with the standard broach sizes of 1/8", 3/16", 1/4" and 3/8".  I have had it for around six or so years and it was worth the money.  It isn't something I used a lot but when I need it I can count on it to work flawlessly and not create more work or headache.


----------



## fastback (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't speak for the Import set, but I also have a Dumont set (given to me) that works well.  Can't say I have used it a lot, but when needed it works great.  My set has bushings without the shoulders, so you need to be a little creative at times.  I know I could always take the time to make up a set, and may do so, if it ever becomes an issue.

Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 22, 2014)

Remember also, those edges don't last forever. They will eventually need to be reground. The imports will probably not hold the edge as long as the Dumont broaches. If used correctly the Dumont set will probably outlive you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 22, 2014)

I've had my Dumont set for over 10 years, very satisfied with them.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 22, 2014)

what type of broach set are you looking for? Key seat, square, Hex


----------



## Smithdoor (Oct 22, 2014)

my Dumont set for over 40 years, very satisfied.


JimDawson said:


> I've had my Dumont set for over 10 years, very satisfied with them.


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 22, 2014)

I have an import Enco set that I have had for several years. It has satisfied my needs. I did break one broach trying to broach a key in a 1.25" piece of cold rolled with a 20 ton press. Other than that I am  satisfied. It is good enough for a hobbyist.

Randy


----------



## Sandia (Oct 22, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Remember also, those edges don't last forever. They will eventually need to be reground. The imports will probably not hold the edge as long as the Dumont broaches. If used correctly the Dumont set will probably outlive you.
> 
> "Billy G"



Ha, thats kinda funny Bill. Being I am 70 that may not be saying a whole lot. Just kidding. Haven't had much luck with any import tools I have bought since I got into this hobby. Probably will go with the Dumont broaches.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sandia (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input fellows. Looks like the Dumont brand is very popular. I think I will try to find a set made by them and forget the import stuff. May wait till Enco has a 20% sale and buy new as opposed to taking a chance on Ebay stuff.


----------



## GarageGuy (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't know if it's the same in TX, but I see DuMont broach sets come up for sale on CraigsList in the Chicago area from time to time.  I bought mine that way.  That way you can see them and even hold them to make sure they're what you want before you pay.  Prices vary, but I've seen some very good deals.

Best of luck,

GG


----------



## Sandia (Oct 23, 2014)

GarageGuy said:


> Don't know if it's the same in TX, but I see DuMont broach sets come up for sale on CraigsList in the Chicago area from time to time.  I bought mine that way.  That way you can see them and even hold them to make sure they're what you want before you pay.  Prices vary, but I've seen some very good deals.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> GG



We never see anything like that on Craigs list down here. Mostly just junk box store stuff.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 23, 2014)

You have a PM.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 23, 2014)

I haven't seen Hassay-Savage brand sets mentioned here---I bought my set 30 yrs ago used and I think it was rated as one of the best--I also know that DuMont is a good brand----anyone else have Hassay-Savage broach sets?--------
Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 23, 2014)

Dave Smith said:


> I haven't seen Hassay-Savage brand sets mentioned here---I bought my set 30 yrs ago used and I think it was rated as one of the best--I also know that DuMont is a good brand----anyone else have Hassay-Savage broach sets?--------
> Dave



 The only Hassay-Savage Broach sets I have ever seen were Keyway Broaches. Do you have square broaches? A pic would be great.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Starlight Tools (Oct 23, 2014)

I got a set of Enco 10/10A Broaches used on ebay, older set appears to be made by DuMont, in the same wooden box etc.  Wish I had gotten a set much earlier in life, boy do they make the job of cutting keyways much easier!

Walter


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 23, 2014)

A broach set has always been on my "to get" list. I have an assorted handful of broaches, but always end up not having what I need. So to the shaper I go. Works fine, slow as molasses in winter, and kind of difficult to work larger diameter pieces. Recently getting a bit of work from an air compressor service center, and doing some replacement sheaves and flywheels. And cutting new keyways a few degrees from the original sloppy one. I have used Dumont in the past, and always been satisfied with them.


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 24, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> The only Hassay-Savage Broach sets I have ever seen were Keyway Broaches. Do you have square broaches? A pic would be great.
> 
> "Billy G"


Bill---yes my set of Hassay-Savage broaches are the keyway set----I wish I had square and hex broaches also---I went to an Amish machine shop auction years ago and he had about 200 broaches of about every size and shape, and sorry the whole lot sold to someone with much more cash than I had to spend and he was probably a real machinist------still think of what I missed-------Dave

Still can't add pictures yet--I will as soon as I'm able to---Dave


----------



## GarageGuy (Oct 24, 2014)

I would LOVE to get my hands on some square broaches.  I've never even seen any for sale (used).  I'm sure new ones are very pricey.

GG


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 25, 2014)

Dave Smith said:


> Bill---yes my set of Hassay-Savage broaches are the keyway set----I wish I had square and hex broaches also---I went to an Amish machine shop auction years ago and he had about 200 broaches of about every size and shape, and sorry the whole lot sold to someone with much more cash than I had to spend and he was probably a real machinist------still think of what I missed-------Dave


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Oct 25, 2014)

Why a "set"? If you are doing a straight keyway once in awhile buy a keyway broach in the size needed, make the bushings.
If you do enough of them you will have aquired a "set" given time.

The correct bushing is what I seem to never have.


----------



## Smithdoor (Oct 26, 2014)

FYI the next is good arbor press 
On small broach a drill press will work If you cut above 1/8" (3 mm) need a press
I have had the same one since 1976 works great
The size is 4 tons with a 12" Stroke has work for ever thing I need 

Dave


----------



## markknx (Oct 26, 2014)

pretty easy to make a rotary broach for the lathe. you can make the cutters too. I'm no machinist and I was able to make one and some hex and square bit from drill rod.Mark


----------



## Sandia (Oct 27, 2014)

Smithdoor said:


> FYI the next is good arbor press
> On small broach a drill press will work If you cut above 1/8" (3 mm) need a press
> I have had the same one since 1976 works great
> The size is 4 tons with a 12" Stroke has work for ever thing I need
> ...



Morning Dave, I have been on the lookout for a press for a long time, but like everything else, South Texas is not a very good place to look. Finally found a 3 ton press in Katy, Tx a week ago on Ebay. Was able to buy it for $150.00  in like new condition. It has a 12 inch. stroke as well. Hopefully will find a Broach set soon. 

Bob


----------



## Sandia (Oct 27, 2014)

broach said:


> Great thread Bob. I was also wondering if you've considered using a rotary broach? Although limited to small shallow forms, they can be really handy on the mill or lathe, and are great for hex and square forms. Most of the cost is in the rotary broach holder. But after you have the holder, the cost of individual broaches is significantly less.




Never considered a rotary broach, not familiar with them at all. Might be something to look at.  Thanks much.


----------



## Smithdoor (Oct 27, 2014)

You can make one using a Hydraulic cylinder use a adjustable relief value to save the broach
even a log splitter  will work this not the best way to go
 My brother use a Sledge Hammer with more than one broach not so good this way back in the 60's
To get my press ,  my father and my self  drive 4 1/2 hours one way to LA to save the freight back in the 70's 

Dave 


Sandia said:


> Morning Dave, I have been on the lookout for a press for a long time, but like everything else, South Texas is not a very good place to look. Finally found a 3 ton press in Katy, Tx a week ago on Ebay. Was able to buy it for $150.00  in like new condition. It has a 12 inch. stroke as well. Hopefully will find a Broach set soon.
> 
> Bob


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like a nice set with no bids. 17min left

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HASSAY-SAVA...240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d262b52c8


----------

